# Sticky  Square D recall



## jbfan

Schneider Electric™ Recalls 1.4 Million Electrical Panels Due to Thermal Burn and Fire Hazards


Schneider Electric is directly contacting all known retailers, distributors, homeowners, and any other individuals that purchased or installed the recalled product. All purchasers and installers should immediately contact Schneider Electric to arrange to have the recalled load centers inspected...




www.cpsc.gov





Square D is recalling certain panels. Check the models listed in the article


----------



## betelgeuse

Incidents/Injuries:
"The firm has received *one report* of an incident of a loose wire. No injuries have been reported".
Recalling 1.4 million panels seems to be kind of extreme. The instructions even include a warning to check all connections


----------



## dcwired

I understand this is not exactly a recall for the panel to be returned, but to receive a free inspection and repair. Surprised that the better line is affected, not the lesser Homeline.


----------



## seharper

Plus NEC says torque 'em with a torque screwdriver, 110.14. 

I wonder how they're handling it. Tearing out a drywalled panel is a monster job, but swapping a bus assembly is 20 minutes tops. Maybe that's why the "inspection and repair".


----------



## dcwired

Exactly.


----------



## SoNic

> The recalled circuit breaker boxes were manufactured between February 2020 and January 2022


COVID babies, COVID panels...


----------



## flyingron

seharper said:


> I wonder how they're handling it. Tearing out a drywalled panel is a monster job, but swapping a bus assembly is 20 minutes tops. Maybe that's why the "inspection and repair".


The recall offers a replacement if you've not installed it.

Installed panels get a free inspection and repair. At the worst, the box itself is probably fine and the guts get replaced.


----------



## SoMuchToDo

seharper said:


> Plus NEC says torque 'em with a torque screwdriver, 110.14.
> 
> I wonder how they're handling it. Tearing out a drywalled panel is a monster job, but swapping a bus assembly is 20 minutes tops. Maybe that's why the "inspection and repair".


Most people won't even notice the recall (or be registered and reachable) or have a problem and no work will be involved.

Good point about the torque requirement.


----------



## Startingover

Great! I have a Square D, but installed 5 yrs ago.


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan

I usually just hit them lightly with the impact driver.


----------



## SoNic

RockyMtBeerMan said:


> I usually just hit them lightly with the impact driver.


With the battery side of it?


----------



## raylo32

What about this one at my friend's house? It doesn't have another letter after the U, whereas the three listed in the article at the link have an extra letter.


----------



## GrayHair

AFAIK, the letter following the U indicates either Flush or Surface mount. And the C indicates cover and it may be a replacement cover.

If you are comfortable doing so, remove the cover and check the label in the panel box for the date code. Then compare it against the range of date codes being recalled.


----------



## raylo32

Will do when we get a chance. The recall listed items all have an additional letter or 2 after the U. These are the closest. If the panel here is on the list it would be a nightmare since this is a condo and there are probably 100 units all with the same setup.

Looking further at the recall verbiage it says the affected units were sold between Feb 2020 and Jan 2022. These places were built in the mid 90s so should be OK.


QOC24UF
QOC24UFW
QOC24US


----------

